# NEW manditory update from moto for p3droid's rooted gingerbread! .596 to .602!



## shinjitsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys, Like I've said in previous posts, I'm on P3Droids Original .956 pre-rooted gingerbread and it just downloaded an update.... first time I've ever seen this, and it never gave me an option not to.

Is anyone else getting this?

**UPDATE**

THERE IS a new manditory update for people on the p3droid pre-rooted Gingerbread. I just FSB'ed and indeed the new auto update is indeed there again. This new version updates your phone from .596 to .602!!!

To be honest with you all. The SBFing has gotten to me over the past few months (too much work for little reward... and mostly bugs/force shutdowns of apps & phones) going to stay with default for now.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

If you're on the rooted stock ROM, you may want to think about manually updating to the newest version. You can flash a rooted .zip through recovery like any other ROM.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Sbf isn't really that difficult, though. Not if you make backups of anything important. Shouldn't take long to get right back to where you were


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

shinjitsu said:


> Hey guys, Like I've said in previous posts, I'm on P3Droids Original .956 pre-rooted gingerbread and it just downloaded an update.... first time I've ever seen this, and it never gave me an option not to.
> 
> Is anyone else getting this?
> 
> ...


this is normal dude. you have .596 on your phone. verizon just released an update (.602), so it gets sent to your phone.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I am running darkslide on 602 and just got the update. It download but the install failed. I didn't think it would be sent to my phone since it's rooted.


----------



## shinjitsu (Aug 3, 2011)

razorloves said:


> this is normal dude. you have .596 on your phone. verizon just released an update (.602), so it gets sent to your phone.


The last thing I knew was that these rooted ROMS had code built in to block this kind of thing.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

shinjitsu said:


> The last thing I knew was that these rooted ROMS had code built in to block this kind of thing.


maybe a custom rom would, but not just a rooted stock rom.


----------



## shinjitsu (Aug 3, 2011)

oohh... I thought P3droid did the same thing :\ that sucks, but I thought I just tell everyone just incase  I'm not really gonna root my phone anymore unless it's less labor intensive like froyo. Only thing I normally use it for is wireless tethering (which I've used once) and deleting stupid crapware already on the droid.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"shinjitsu said:


> oohh... I thought P3droid did the same thing :\ that sucks, but I thought I just tell everyone just incase  I'm not really gonna root my phone anymore unless it's less labor intensive like froyo. Only thing I normally use it for is wireless tethering (which I've used once) and deleting stupid crapware already on the droid.


I believe I've read that if the system files don't match (deodexed or debloated) that the install will fail. Anybody know if that's true or not?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

mwaters33 said:


> I believe I've read that if the system files don't match (deodexed or debloated) that the install will fail. Anybody know if that's true or not?


that is usually the case with full rom updates for droid x, but this was just an 11mb update zip, so not sure if it does the usual system files check.


----------



## AdiktiveDrumZ (Aug 21, 2011)

I was running the tbh 596 gb leak with DarkSlideX and my phone downloaded the new update this morning. I clicked install due to information I read that doing so would fail during installation and I wouldn't be bothered with the update again. Well it didn't work. Phone would boot up and reboot every minute so. Well to make a long storey short. Had to sbf back to froyo. Now I'm giving cm7 a shot. DarkslideX was nice though. Oh well.

Sent from my CM7'd OC'd DX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

AdiktiveDrumZ said:


> I was running the tbh 596 gb leak with DarkSlideX and my phone downloaded the new update this morning. I clicked install due to information I read that doing so would fail during installation and I wouldn't be bothered with the update again. Well it didn't work. Phone would boot up and reboot every minute so. Well to make a long storey short. Had to sbf back to froyo. Now I'm giving cm7 a shot. DarkslideX was nice though. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my CM7'd OC'd DX


dang...that sucks man. thanks for warning us about it. hopefully others will see this before they do.

and welcome to RootzWiki :android-smile:


----------

